# home made E caller.



## alexgee926

Just made my first e caller that i learned how to make at varmintal dot com. It sounds pretty good and loud, anyone have any luck using a similar home made call? Im looking to see if any of you have a good idea of mounting this setup together before i camo it. Hope to hear from u guys, thank you


----------



## alexgee926

Here is a pic of it


----------



## alexgee926




----------



## prairiewolf

I made one a couple of years ago, it worked fine but I finally upgraded to one with a remote. The radio shack amp works great with other callers that will accept an external speaker also.


----------



## alexgee926

the little mini amp or the speaker?


----------



## Weasel

I'd mount the speaker on a Pelican case and place the other pieces inside.


----------



## prairiewolf

The mini amp will amplify any call that has a remote speaker. Weasels idea on a pelican case is the way to go


----------



## youngdon

+1 On the pelican, they can be a bit pricey, but are worth it .


----------



## prairiewolf

On your setup I think I would just tape the mini amp to the horn speaker, it would be less bulky, becuase You have to have the mp3 player. You can also buy a remote reciver and transmitter real cheap on ebay (the kind musicans use on guitars) then you connect the reciever to the amp and speaker and the transmitter to the mp3 and it will then be a remote controlled unit, the cheap one will only work out to around 50 yds max in clear view.


----------



## Jonbnks

Here's the homemade caller that I put together this week. I used a spare plastic ammo can and some spray paint. I found the speaker at Goodwill and got it really cheap. Just need to finish wrapping the rest of it in camo tape. System seems to put out enough sound, sure got the attention of every dog in the neighborhood.


----------



## prairiewolf

I see you have got the remote setup, very good. I used mine for a couple of years and it worked fine.

Good job !!


----------



## alexgee926

Jonbnks said:


> Here's the homemade caller that I put together this week. I used a spare plastic ammo can and some spray paint. I found the speaker at Goodwill and got it really cheap. Just need to finish wrapping the rest of it in camo tape. System seems to put out enough sound, sure got the attention of every dog in the neighborhood.


 looks great! i like the camo job u did on it. Took my home made call out last night and was able to call in one coyote, only thing is he wouldnt come in closer than 200 yards for some reason. I was hunting at night with a red spotlight. Called in tons of kit foxes, at least two at every stand, but they are illegal to take. Also called in a couple of owls lol. I think the coyote would have came in a bit closer if i had a wireless setup and was able to turn down the volume a bit as he got closer. Im gonna look into the cheapest way to get my setup on a controller and just make this call do untill i can afford a foxpro spitfire or somethin.


----------



## Jonbnks

I used a Pyle Pro wireless microphone so I could use my caller remote. It costs under $20 on Ebay or Amazon. You might even be able to find them at a local music store.


----------



## alexgee926

i just seen one on amazon rightnow for 13 dollars, not bad. Do you know of a link with a tutorial on how to hook it up to my e call?


----------



## alexgee926

is this it?

http://www.amazon.com/Pyle-Pro-PDWM96-Lavalier-Wireless-Microphone/dp/B0007L8BQW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349740066&sr=8-1&keywords=Pyle+Pro+wireless+microphone


----------



## Rick Howard

If you are a night hunter.... It might be a good idea to put a little reflective take on the sides.... So you can hit it with your light and find it in the dark..... I just read that somewhere else.


----------



## alexgee926

itzDirty said:


> If you are a night hunter.... It might be a good idea to put a little reflective take on the sides.... So you can hit it with your light and find it in the dark..... I just read that somewhere else.


thats actually a good idea! im gonna go ahead and do that, after the call ended i almost had a little trouble finding it LOL!


----------



## prairiewolf

Yes that is it ! they are easy to hook up, one unit just plugs into the little amp and the other one you plug your mp3 player to.


----------



## alexgee926

awesome! thats gonna make such a big difference for so cheap.


----------



## Jonbnks

Yea, that's the correct link to the wireless mic on Amazon. If you look at my pictures, you'll see that I had to add an adapter to the wireless microphone so it would fit into the mini amp. I found the adapter at Radio Shack. It really does help to be able to get away from the speaker. Since I'm using the plastic ammo can, I have plenty of space so I can carry extra batteries .


----------



## alexgee926

about how many yards would u say the pyle wireless setup is good for? also how is the battery life on it?


----------



## alexgee926

.


----------



## prairiewolf

Mine worked at least 30 yds away.


----------

